# Hello all hedgehogs owners!!



## hollycarpenter (Dec 10, 2013)

My name is holly and tomorrow I am getting my first hedgehog his name is Prickles! I am super excited and have been waiting months to finally get one! I have been doing mounds of research and read a book on hedgehogs

I am really nervous for tomorrow! I have everything ready for him and plenty of toys! Can not wait to post pictures of my cute hedgehog!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome! Can't wait to see pictures!  Was this book the one you read? If not, I recommend reading that one, too. It's a great resource.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey holly congrats and welcome aboard!


----------



## hollycarpenter (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes I did read that book! And plenty of pictures will be up

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hollycarpenter (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

